# What gender



## lovey22 (Oct 19, 2019)

Are these males or females..we were told they were all females.white leghorns


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, how old? They look like White Leghorns but pretty young.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

At a glance they do appear to be female- but take that w a grain of salt bc I don’t know much about that breed and development etc. But, could you give us the age and maybe a couple more shots of them? Thanks!


----------



## Longcrow (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks like all pullets, you can see the defined tail feathers on the back one. If roosters ( as Leghorns have large combs) they would be red and much larger by now. I would say they are 9-11 weeks old.


----------



## lovey22 (Oct 19, 2019)

lovey22 said:


> View attachment 35114
> Are these males or females..we were told they were all females.white leghorns


They are 4-5 months


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Look like pullets as Longcrow said.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, girls. They do get large combs so don't freak out as they continue to mature.


----------



## lovey22 (Oct 19, 2019)

Hoping your all right. Thanks


----------



## Cathrine Kaminsky (Sep 8, 2020)

Pullets my girls looked just like this about a month ago.


----------



## Cathrine Kaminsky (Sep 8, 2020)

They look younger than 4-5 months old because mine are 16 weeks and developed their red comb within the last month.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yup.


----------

